# Shipping via DHL



## Alawhie (6/7/15)

Hi guys

I'd just like to know from those that have shipped from other countries via DHL, what their experience was like. I just ordered some products from China and chose this as a shipping option. What additional charges other than customs charges will they add here that I will have to pay? And then, do I pay this amount when they deliver it to my door or do I transfer it to them before they deliver?


----------



## Dubz (6/7/15)

You usually pay a clearing fee and VAT. Yes you have to pay before they deliver to you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (6/7/15)

They phone you, normally, then you pay the duty's. Not all the time, think the amount is less than R500 you dont pay. DHL is amazing mate, I have one coming with them now. was shipped Friday in Hong Kong, it just got booked in in Cape Town 

3 days, normally 5 days to me because i am in a outlying area

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alawhie (6/7/15)

Thanx Dubz alryt, so is there no additional charges like a processing fee that DHL adds from their side? I read on some US forums about them actually adding some "brokerage fee". Any idea about whether or not this applies here too?


----------



## Alawhie (6/7/15)

That sounds great.... I've grown pretty tired of having to wait a month every time for things from China. If that be the case then I don't think I'll ever make use of those free shipping options again lol...


----------



## kimbo (6/7/15)

Like i said below R500 you dont pay VAT or so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (6/7/15)

Just be aware they do spot checks and if the item is declared wrong they WILL give you a big fine


----------



## Alawhie (6/7/15)

Thanx guys, appreciate the info


----------



## Alawhie (6/7/15)

I will make contact with the vendor to ask them what they declared it as because I know many of the Chinese vendors declare low by default


----------



## 3FVape (6/7/15)

You have to pay before delivery and they will calculate the cost. For custom, chinese vendors always lower the value in the package, so be sure have a clear requests to the customer service before the delivery.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alawhie (6/7/15)

Turns out they declared the value as $22 instead of $80 lol.... Could likely have ended up in a pretty big mess... So just to finalise matters.... I know customs here will charge R18 or something like that as a standard fee for processing. Then VAT at 14% so in this case that'll be R112. That gets us to R130.... Then what else can be expected in addition?


----------



## Alawhie (6/7/15)

Actually no... Its more than that....  But just working on rough estimates now...


----------



## Sir Vape (6/7/15)

Not a good idea to lower the value Gina. Rather keep it legit. Customs are not stupid and now have full price list of popular items coming into the country. If you get caught lol you PAY!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dubz (6/7/15)

Alawhie said:


> Turns out they declared the value as $22 instead of $80 lol.... Could likely have ended up in a pretty big mess... So just to finalise matters.... I know customs here will charge R18 or something like that as a standard fee for processing. Then VAT at 14% so in this case that'll be R112. That gets us to R130.... Then what else can be expected in addition?


That is correct. However it is possible that they ask for a copy of your invoice should there not be an invoice enclosed in the package. you will then have to pay VAT on the total of the invoice and not the declared value.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alawhie (6/7/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Not a good idea to lower the value Gina. Rather keep it legit. Customs are not stupid and now have full price list of popular items coming into the country. If you get caught lol you PAY!!!!



Lol, I'm tryna picture customs having a snow wolf 200w on their list there. Highly unlikely I'm guessing, but I'll rather not taka chance...


----------



## Sir Vape (6/7/15)

I wouldn't be surprised  Trust me ecig business is this country has grown. Customs are not stupid and they are carefully watching the industry.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alawhie (6/7/15)

Yeslaiks dude, you lucky lol. They have never given me any trouble at customs relating to under declared items though. So I dunno if they are referring to DHL doing spot checks on the item value or if it is customs. If customs I'd not worry too much....


----------



## Alawhie (6/7/15)

BTW, HSMOK..... I've not heard of this vendor before.... What's their website? Googled and couldn't find anything.... You mean free DHL or standard airmail?


----------



## kimbo (6/7/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Not a good idea to lower the value Gina. Rather keep it legit. Customs are not stupid and now have full price list of popular items coming into the country. If you get caught lol you PAY!!!!


BIG TIME

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (6/7/15)

Alawhie said:


> Thanx Dubz alryt, so is there no additional charges like a processing fee that DHL adds from their side? I read on some US forums about them actually adding some "brokerage fee". Any idea about whether or not this applies here too?


I wouldn't see why considering they're charging a fee upfront to do it.


----------

